# Christmas drama already



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

peacem said:


> We are having a family gathering in December which will basically be our Christmas get together because many of us are doing other things Christmas day. There is only one date that we can do in December that fits in with my sisters work schedule. Sister in law has said she cannot make that date because she is going to a concert. Mum said she is disappointed that she cannot come but she is welcome to come Christmas day. (We basically went ahead and booked the restaurant anyway).
> 
> Now SIL has become very angry and has accused us of deliberately leaving her out of the family gathering :surprise:.
> 
> ...


You will not make everyone happy all the time. Some are just going to have schedule conflicts. Not your problem. 

Gosh, I remember all that hub bub years ago. My W and I and finally said enough. If you want to see us Christmas our door is open. Peace settled over the land!!!


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeswecan said:


> You will not make everyone happy all the time. Some are just going to have schedule conflicts. Not your problem.
> 
> Gosh, I remember all that hub bub years ago. My W and I and finally said enough. If you want to see us Christmas our door is open. Peace settled over the land!!!


Thank you. That is what I was thinking. I think the context around her being hurt is that her family live at the other end of the country and she misses them. I don't think I had appreciated that. Anyway - sorted now.


----------

